# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  شروع دوباره با روحیه داغون

## سارا خانمی

سلام بچه ها.خوبین؟این چه سوالیه من می پرسم معلومه که خوب نیستین وقتی قراره پشت کنکور بمونین.اوناییم که رفتن خوشا به حالشون.
اونایی که پشت کنکورن لطفا بگین چطور میتونین دوباره برین سر کتابایی که چندین و چند بار خوندین.من خودم به شخصه حالم بد میشه یادداشتامو که میبینم،تستایی که علامت زدم برای مرور،جاهایی که واسه خودم مهم و مهم تر خط کشیدم با رنگای مختلف و ...
هر چی با خودم کلنجار میرم که برم سرش بشینم نمی تونم.تو رو خدا نیاین بگین پس بی خیال شو و اینا.واقعا نمییییی تونم بی خیالش بشم.
کسایی که پشت کنکور بودن و موفق شدن بگن چه جوری با این حس تکررررار کنار اومدن.
چهار هزار تا فیلم انگیزشی و جمله ی فلان و ...دیدم ولی فایده نداره.
این که شروعش اینجوریه وای به حال دی و بهمن.
یه چیز دیگه اینکه حافظم به شدت داغون شده یه چیز میخوام برم از تو اتاق بردارم وقتی میرم یادم میره چی میخواستم.این چند مدت خیلی فشار عصبی روم بوده نه فقط به خاطر درس،یه سری مشکلات دیگه هم هست که جاش اینجا نیست.نمیدونم کندر بخورم اکی میشه؟
شرایط مسافرت رفتنم ندارم که یه کم حال و اوضاعم بلکه بهتر بشه.
چی پیشنهاد میدین؟
ممنون که هستین...

----------


## aglow

oblivion

----------


## سارا خانمی

> oblivion


فراموشی؟!

----------


## dars

دقیقا حال و هوات رو درک می کنم من برای همین دو دلم که برم یا نرم دلم می خواست از این تصادفایی بکنم که هیچیت نمیشه ولی همه چی رو فراموش می کنی ازونا بشم تا دوباره پشت بمونم ولی لامصب به ۹۸ که فکر می کنم به آموزش ابتدایی هم رضایت میدم در کل شرایطم مثل تو 
رتبم پنج هزاره خیلی سردرگمم

----------


## سارا خانمی

> دقیقا حال و هوات رو درک می کنم من برای همین دو دلم که برم یا نرم دلم می خواست از این تصادفایی بکنم که هیچیت نمیشه ولی همه چی رو فراموش می کنی ازونا بشم تا دوباره پشت بمونم ولی لامصب به ۹۸ که فکر می کنم به آموزش ابتدایی هم رضایت میدم در کل شرایطم مثل تو 
> رتبم پنج هزاره خیلی سردرگمم


خدا نکنه،تصادف چیه.
منم 5000.
کنکور چندم بودین؟

----------


## EGH-for-97

> سلام بچه ها.خوبین؟این چه سوالیه من می پرسم معلومه که خوب نیستین وقتی قراره پشت کنکور بمونین.اوناییم که رفتن خوشا به حالشون.
> اونایی که پشت کنکورن لطفا بگین چطور میتونین دوباره برین سر کتابایی که چندین و چند بار خوندین.من خودم به شخصه حالم بد میشه یادداشتامو که میبینم،تستایی که علامت زدم برای مرور،جاهایی که واسه خودم مهم و مهم تر خط کشیدم با رنگای مختلف و ...
> هر چی با خودم کلنجار میرم که برم سرش بشینم نمی تونم.تو رو خدا نیاین بگین پس بی خیال شو و اینا.واقعا نمییییی تونم بی خیالش بشم.
> کسایی که پشت کنکور بودن و موفق شدن بگن چه جوری با این حس تکررررار کنار اومدن.
> چهار هزار تا فیلم انگیزشی و جمله ی فلان و ...دیدم ولی فایده نداره.
> این که شروعش اینجوریه وای به حال دی و بهمن.
> یه چیز دیگه اینکه حافظم به شدت داغون شده یه چیز میخوام برم از تو اتاق بردارم وقتی میرم یادم میره چی میخواستم.این چند مدت خیلی فشار عصبی روم بوده نه فقط به خاطر درس،یه سری مشکلات دیگه هم هست که جاش اینجا نیست.نمیدونم کندر بخورم اکی میشه؟
> شرایط مسافرت رفتنم ندارم که یه کم حال و اوضاعم بلکه بهتر بشه.
> چی پیشنهاد میدین؟
> ممنون که هستین...


*اتفاقا فقط اولش سخته بعدش بهتر میشه .. با توجه به تجربه خودم میگماااا ...*

----------


## sidmeier

من خودم رفتم سفر و بعد از اول مهر درس خوندم و تقریبا منابع رو عوض کردم جون از اونا حالم بهم میخورد یه سفر حتی 2-3 روزه رو با خانواده داشته باشید خیلی کمک می کنه اتاقتون رو عوض کنین با اعضای خانواده یا حداقل دکور رو تغییر بدین که یاد درس خوندن سال گذشته و ناراحتیاتون نیفتین

----------


## سارا خانمی

> *اتفاقا فقط اولش سخته بعدش بهتر میشه .. با توجه به تجربه خودم میگماااا ...*


مشکل شروعشه

----------


## سارا خانمی

> من خودم رفتم سفر و بعد از اول مهر درس خوندم و تقریبا منابع رو عوض کردم جون از اونا حالم بهم میخورد یه سفر حتی 2-3 روزه رو با خانواده داشته باشید خیلی کمک می کنه اتاقتون رو عوض کنین با اعضای خانواده یا حداقل دکور رو تغییر بدین که یاد درس خوندن سال گذشته و ناراحتیاتون نیفتین


اصلا خونه درس نمیخونم.نمیشه سر و صدا هست میرم کتابخونه.آخه منابعم خوبه.

----------


## sidmeier

> اصلا خونه درس نمیخونم.نمیشه سر و صدا هست میرم کتابخونه.آخه منابعم خوبه.


من خودم یه پنبه بزرگ میزاشتم تو گوشم یه هدفونم رو گوشم هیچی نمیشنیدم و راحت تو خونه درس می خوندم منابع هم نگفتم اتیش بزن که اولش مثلا با چن تا جدید شروع کن روحیه بگیری بعدش که راه افتادی دیگ همه چی حله

----------


## dars

> خدا نکنه،تصادف چیه.
> منم 5000.
> کنکور چندم بودین؟


من اصلش متولد مهر ۷۸ام ولی تو شناسنامه شهریور ۷۸ :Yahoo (4): 
امسال سال دومم بود من ۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ بودم تو کدوم منطقه بودی خانواده میگن هر چیزی جز پرستاری بزن برو سال ۹۸ اولویت با نظام جدیده خودمم دست و دلم به کنکور دادن نمیره آخه هدفم پزشکی نبود هدفم کسب یه رتبه آبرو مندانه بود که نگن چون پزشکی نتونستی بری پس خنگی ولی به این هدف نرسیدم خودم بیشتر علاقه به داروسازی داشتم ولی...

----------


## ali13791379

نمیدونم چرا گفتی حافظت خراب شده و یه سری مشکلات رو نمیشه اینجا گفت ذهنم  رفت جاهای بدی :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*بد آدمی رو واسه روحیه دادن و دلداری دادن تو این تاپیک تگ کردی 
چون من واقعا بلد نیستم چیزی رو بگم که خودم هیچ اعتقادی بهش ندارم

شما نه بچه ای نه بی تجربه
امسال کنکور دادی خراب کردی , اگه میخوای سال دیگه موفق بشی دور تمام اشتباهات امسالت خط بکش و جبرانشون کن
در غیر این صورت حتی یک درصد هم شانس برای خودت واسه موفقیت در سال آینده متصور نباش

اینکه میگی نه حس و حال درس خوندن داری و نه میتونی بیخیال کنکور دادن بشی برای من تعریف نشده هست
و اینکه میگی حافظه ات داغونه رو هم درک نمیکنم
اگه میتونی در پیام خصوصی شرایطت رو بیشتر توضیح بده بلکه بهتر بتونم راهنماییت کنم
*

----------


## esfahanimehran

اگه معدلت ۲۰ نشده و امسال معدل قطعی تاثیر بدن نتیجه ت بدتر میشه

----------


## SinaAhmadi

من اصولن مشکلی ندارم چون تمام کتابام دست نخورده هستن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mehran14

اول که باید توجه کنی که معدلت خوبه یا نه.من پارسال با این که انتظار بالایی از خودم داشتم 5000 شدم. خیلی داغون شدم اما چون معدل مهم نبود مشکلی نداشتم با این که از مهر شروع کنم پس کل تابستونو استراحت کردم و خوش گذروندم و از مهر شروع کردم و با برنامه های کانون پیش رفتم.برای شروع هم از منابع جدید استفاده کردم و بعد از سه چهار ماه منابع قدیمی رو از سر گرفتم.امسالم رتبم شد 900.و هر طور شده میرم اما اینو بگم اگه شرط معدل نبود با وایسادن امسال هم مشکل خاصی نداشم چون جمعه هارو به خودم در طول سال استراحت میدادم مشکل خاصی از نظر خسته شدن نداشتم.مجله کانون هم قسمت قهرمانان پیشرفت رو همیشه میخوندم که خیلی بهم روحیه میداد.
در کل اینکه فقط استارت مهمه و باقی سال پشت کنکور میتونه خیلی شیرین هم باشه.
به امید موفقیتتون.

----------


## ali.asghar

اولا به امید خدا امسال مثبت می شه بعدشم لازم نیست از تابستان شروع کنی اول با خودت خلوت کن دلایل شکستت را بنویس بعد کنکورت را تجزیه وتحلیل کن ببین کجا ضعف داری کامل بنویسشان علل ضعف و... را روشن کن این کار خیییییییییلی مهم  است  بعد تابستان برای جدا نشدن از درس درسی را که علاقه داری بخوان بعدشم همون جور که گفتن اتاقت را عوض کن یا چیدمانش را تغیر بده وچند روزی هم مسافرت برووتا برگشتن روحیه اصلا به این کنکور ودرس و... فکر نکن ///برای شروع از مهر هم می توانی مشاور خوبی بگیری و با توجه به شرایط خودت می توانی از مهر یا بهمن در ازمون شرکت کنیوهمچنین از بقیه ی بچه ها هم کنکوری98 ات هم دوری نکن سعی کن باهاشون باشی واگر خواستی در کلاسی هم شرکت کن خیلی موثر است تفریحاتتم اولا در حد خوبی باشه تا دل زده نشی   ودر ثانی نیازی به تغیر منابع نداری مگر در صورت ضعیف بودن ان  جدا از ان می توانی تست های علامت دارت را به عنوان راهنما داشته باشی واز خلاصه هایت بعد از تسلط نسبی دوباره استفاده کنی  بعدشم ببین اگر می توانی در رشته های قبولی با رتبه ات پیشرفت کنی وبا ها شون راحتی امسالی قضیه را تمام کن البته هر جور راحتی این را هم گفته با شم اصلا به حرف خذول مردم گوش نده تو که نباید برای مردم زندگی کنی با عملت دهنشان را به خاک بمال تصمیم زندگی ات با خودته خودت تصمیم بگیر ضمنا با مشاوری هم مشورت کن  موفق باشی  زندگی را به شیوه ی خودت سپری کن  کاری کن که اینده پشیمان نشی                                   در مورد حافظه هم مشکلی نیست بعلت مشکلات واعصاب خراب و متمرکز شدن ذهن روی افکار منفی وحالت دو گانه پیدا کردن برای کاری به عبا رتی دو به شک بودن  این مسذله عادی است بعضی ها خیلی بزرگش  می کنند امسالی از حاشیه دور شو فکرتم وافکارتم هر چه زودتر منظم کن از نو شروع کن و توهم بلد بودن و وقت زیاد نگیردت ///متن بعلت چند تصحیح یک پارچگی اش را از دست داده ببخشید

----------


## eli_j_p

یه سفر برو تا اعصابت اروم بگیره.برگشتی چند تا منبع بخر و با کتاب نو شروع کن که انگیزه بگیری.یادت باشه که افرادی مثل تو زیاد بودند و هستند.از تجربیاتت استفاده کن.فعلا تو یک به هیچ از تازه نفسا جلوتری.پس یه نامه بنویس و غم و ناراحتیت رو بیار رو کاغذ و بعدم برو سفر و بندازش تو دریایی رودخونه ای جایی. اولی و اخری نیستی که غمباد بگیری

----------


## SinaAhmadi

ببین برادرانه خدمتت عرض میکنم ...
شروع نه فقط واسه پشت کنکوری بلکه واسه همون دانش اموزشم سخته...اصولن مهم ترین قدم تو موفقیت شروعشه بعدش که شروع کردی مشکلات خاصی نداری...
شما یه کاری که میکنی اینه که یه مدت حالا یه هفته هرچقدر که میبینی لازمه کلن از درس فاصله میگیری و به هرچی علایق خودته برس..موزیک سریال فیلم کتاب غیر درسی بیرون رفتن خلاصه هرچی که غیر از درس باشه ...
در مورد اون کتابا هم اره کلن رو مخه بعضیا میگن برین کتاب جدید بخرین تا شوق داشته باشین ولی خب به مخارجش نمی ارزه..اولاش یکم سخته ولی بعدش عادت میکنی ...تا وقتی وسواس فکری رو از ذهنمون بیرون نکنیم به جایی نمیرسیم...وسواسی بودن یه چیزیه که خودم خیلی باید روش کار کنم...حالا مال فقط درمورد کتاباس من میخواستم تو یه کاغذ برنامه ریزی کنم اگه یه نوک خودکار بالای صفحه میخورد رنگی میشد کل صحفه رو پاره میکردم و باز کاغذ جدید  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (76): ...
در مورد سفر هم بری بهتره ولی نری هم چیزی رو از دست ندادی ...منم خودم سفرو نمیرم با اینکه خیلی وقته نرفتم ..یه جورایی حس میکنم فعلن وقتش نیست یا اگه برم هم نمیچسبه.
بعد یه چیز دیگه در مورد کنکور 98 هم اصلن و ابدن استرس نداشته باش که اخ چی میشه معدل چی میشه نظام جدید قدیم چی میشه...98 یه کنکور معمولی مث بقیه کنکوراست ..اونی که باید ترس داشته باشه نظام جدیدان نه ما ...ما که میدونیم قضیه سوالات بودجه بندی و ...چیه.
در مورد روحیه و انگیزه هم خودم کلی در موردش مطالعه میکنم ... اون فیلم ها و وویس ها مثل مسکنه...ینی موقته شاید همون ساعت یا فوقش همون روز تورو کامل شارژ کنه ولی بعدش همون اش همون کاسه..انگیزه چیه ؟  انگیزه یه نیروی درونی (دقت کن ...کاملن درونیه ) که به هدفات و ارزوهات سمت و جهت میده و باعث میشه  بری سمتشون..ینی اگه انتظار داری یکی از بیرون باهات حرف بزنه یا بهت یه فیلم نشون بده تا انگیزه بگیری همش بی فایدس...انگیزه مشخص میکنه که عاشق هدفتی یا همش در حد حرفه؟انگیزه مشخص میکنه که واقعن حاظری براش مایه بذاری یا نه ؟میدونی چیه تا حالا خیلی شنیدیم .. : من عاشق هدفمم اما انگیزه ندارم .!! خب این ینی چی ؟ینی هیچی.ینی طرف همش در حد حرفه و هدفش رو درست انتخاب نکرده...
خلاصه کلام : پشت کنکور موندن و موفق شدن یه سری شرایط میخواد 
1-مهمترین کاری که میکنی همه کارهایی که باعث شد توی سال قبل نتیجه نگیری رو مینویسی روی کاغذ...حتی کوچکترین کارها..
2-بعد ازینکه فهمیدی مشکلت چی بوده در صدد رفع اون مشکلات قدم میذاری و هر چی اضافی رو حذف میکنی !کتابایی که بدرد نمیخورد ..روش های بیخود...کلاسای الکی  و ...
3- یه برنامه ریزی درست و منطقی ...اینکه بگی من پشت کنکورم پس وقتم زیاده پس میتونم 10 دور درسارو بخونم بعد بری روزی 20 ساعت برنامه ریزی کنی غلطه..یه برنامه ریزی درست و اصولی که نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب...نه اونقدر سنگین که اجرا نشه..نه اونقدر سبک که وقتت هدر بره...
4- واسه یه کنکوری مخصوصن پشتش تفریح خیلی حیاتیه..ینی تو یه سال دیگه باید تو خونه حبس باشی و اگه قرار باشه هیچ تفریحی نداشته باشی به اذر نرسیده از درس میزنی..تفریح هم منظورم این نیست بری سریال 4567 قسمتی کره ای ببینی یا روزی 4 ساعت تو اینستا باشی..تفریح میتونه گوش دادن به موزیک تو وقتای ازادت یا کتاب خوندن...یا بیرون رفتن هر جمعه با دوستات یا هرچی که میدونی به برنامت لطمه نمیزنه 
5-میمونه اراده و پشتکار که  بدون این همه اونا بی معنی ان ...این اراده و پشتکار است که باعث میشه تو به چیزی که میخوای برسی..یکی از بدترین موانعم پشت گوش انداختن و اهمال کاریه که دیگه اینجا جاش نیست شاید یه موقع دیگه برات درموردش گفتم...
فقط اینو بدون پشت کنکور موندن جهنم نیست...وحشتناک نیست...سرسام اور نیست...سخته ولی قشنگه سخته ولی خوبه ...امسال از اول قدماتو محکم بردار و به خودش توکل کن ...بدون که اگه تو وظیفتو درست انجام بدی خدا خوب بلده خدایی کنه..
موفق و پیروز شاد و سربلند باشید...

----------


## alire

سلام
یه فاصله ی زمانی کاملا خالی از هرگونه فکر به کنکور و حواشی اون نیاز دارین، چند روز مثلا کلا به همه چی فکر کنید جز درس کنکور سال قبل و بعد . به هرچی حال تونو خوش می کنه بپردازید ، فقط در این فاصله به هیچ عنوان ثانیه ای حتی فکرتونو رو درگیر آنچه پیشامده نکنید

بعد از این فاصله گرفتن برگردید به خودتون و صادقانه با خودتون روشن کنید که اصلا نسبت به رسیدن به درجه های بالای اجتماعی و علمی از راه دانشگاه اعتقادی دارید، اصلا حالتونو خوب می کنه تصور برتر شدن یا نه ؟
روراست بودن با خود آرامش به همراه داره و بهترین و علمی ترین برنامه ریزی ها از دل آروم برمیاد

به قول شاعر
من نگویم خدمت عابد گزین یا می پرست
آنچه حالت «به» کند در خدمتش جانانه باش 

لذت ببرید از دنبال کردن رؤیا هاتون... هنوز خیلی زوده واسه تسلیم شدن

----------


## alire

سلام
یه فاصله ی زمانی کاملا خالی از هرگونه فکر به کنکور و حواشی اون نیاز دارین، چند روز مثلا کلا به همه چی فکر کنید جز درس کنکور سال قبل و بعد . به هرچی حال تونو خوش می کنه بپردازید ، فقط در این فاصله به هیچ عنوان ثانیه ای حتی فکرتونو رو درگیر آنچه پیشامده نکنید

بعد از این فاصله گرفتن برگردید به خودتون و صادقانه با خودتون روشن کنید که اصلا نسبت به رسیدن به درجه های بالای اجتماعی و علمی از راه دانشگاه اعتقادی دارید، اصلا حالتونو خوب می کنه تصور برتر شدن یا نه ؟
روراست بودن با خود آرامش به همراه داره و بهترین و علمی ترین برنامه ریزی ها از دل آروم برمیاد

به قول شاعر
من نگویم خدمت عابد گزین یا می پرست
آنچه حالت «به» کند در خدمتش جانانه باش 

لذت ببرید از دنبال کردن رؤیا هاتون... هنوز خیلی زوده واسه تسلیم شدن

----------


## سارا خانمی

> من اصلش متولد مهر ۷۸ام ولی تو شناسنامه شهریور ۷۸
> امسال سال دومم بود من ۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ بودم تو کدوم منطقه بودی خانواده میگن هر چیزی جز پرستاری بزن برو سال ۹۸ اولویت با نظام جدیده خودمم دست و دلم به کنکور دادن نمیره آخه هدفم پزشکی نبود هدفم کسب یه رتبه آبرو مندانه بود که نگن چون پزشکی نتونستی بری پس خنگی ولی به این هدف نرسیدم خودم بیشتر علاقه به داروسازی داشتم ولی...


منطقه یکم.اگه خنگ بودی که ۵۰۰۰ نمیشدی.خودشون خنگن که اینو میگن نمیدونن کنکور چقدر سخته.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> نمیدونم چرا گفتی حافظت خراب شده و یه سری مشکلات رو نمیشه اینجا گفت ذهنم  رفت جاهای بدی


ذهنتو از جاهای بد دربیار :Yahoo (20): .خب طبیعتا نمیشه سفره ی زندگی رو پهن کرد کف اینجا که...

----------


## سارا خانمی

> *بد آدمی رو واسه روحیه دادن و دلداری دادن تو این تاپیک تگ کردی 
> چون من واقعا بلد نیستم چیزی رو بگم که خودم هیچ اعتقادی بهش ندارم
> 
> شما نه بچه ای نه بی تجربه
> امسال کنکور دادی خراب کردی , اگه میخوای سال دیگه موفق بشی دور تمام اشتباهات امسالت خط بکش و جبرانشون کن
> در غیر این صورت حتی یک درصد هم شانس برای خودت واسه موفقیت در سال آینده متصور نباش
> 
> اینکه میگی نه حس و حال درس خوندن داری و نه میتونی بیخیال کنکور دادن بشی برای من تعریف نشده هست
> و اینکه میگی حافظه ات داغونه رو هم درک نمیکنم
> ...


واسه دلداری تگتون نکردم.چون از پستای قبلی حس کردم آدم منطقی ای هستید.مشکلاتی که هست لا ینحله.حداقل میتونم بگم حلشون دست بشر نیست، واسه همین بازگو کردن نداره.فقط خدا و بس.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> من اصولن مشکلی ندارم چون تمام کتابام دست نخورده هستن


 اینم به هر حال یه امتیاز محسوب میشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> اول که باید توجه کنی که معدلت خوبه یا نه.من پارسال با این که انتظار بالایی از خودم داشتم 5000 شدم. خیلی داغون شدم اما چون معدل مهم نبود مشکلی نداشتم با این که از مهر شروع کنم پس کل تابستونو استراحت کردم و خوش گذروندم و از مهر شروع کردم و با برنامه های کانون پیش رفتم.برای شروع هم از منابع جدید استفاده کردم و بعد از سه چهار ماه منابع قدیمی رو از سر گرفتم.امسالم رتبم شد 900.و هر طور شده میرم اما اینو بگم اگه شرط معدل نبود با وایسادن امسال هم مشکل خاصی نداشم چون جمعه هارو به خودم در طول سال استراحت میدادم مشکل خاصی از نظر خسته شدن نداشتم.مجله کانون هم قسمت قهرمانان پیشرفت رو همیشه میخوندم که خیلی بهم روحیه میداد.
> در کل اینکه فقط استارت مهمه و باقی سال پشت کنکور میتونه خیلی شیرین هم باشه.
> به امید موفقیتتون.


معدل ۱۸.۷۰.مجله رو کانون میفروشه یا دانلودش هست؟ 
ممنون به همچنین.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> اولا به امید خدا امسال مثبت می شه بعدشم لازم نیست از تابستان شروع کنی اول با خودت خلوت کن دلایل شکستت را بنویس بعد کنکورت را تجزیه وتحلیل کن ببین کجا ضعف داری کامل بنویسشان علل ضعف و... را روشن کن این کار خیییییییییلی مهم  است  بعد تابستان برای جدا نشدن از درس درسی را که علاقه داری بخوان بعدشم همون جور که گفتن اتاقت را عوض کن یا چیدمانش را تغیر بده وچند روزی هم مسافرت برووتا برگشتن روحیه اصلا به این کنکور ودرس و... فکر نکن ///برای شروع از مهر هم می توانی مشاور خوبی بگیری و با توجه به شرایط خودت می توانی از مهر یا بهمن در ازمون شرکت کنیوهمچنین از بقیه ی بچه ها هم کنکوری98 ات هم دوری نکن سعی کن باهاشون باشی واگر خواستی در کلاسی هم شرکت کن خیلی موثر است تفریحاتتم اولا در حد خوبی باشه تا دل زده نشی   ودر ثانی نیازی به تغیر منابع نداری مگر در صورت ضعیف بودن ان  جدا از ان می توانی تست های علامت دارت را به عنوان راهنما داشته باشی واز خلاصه هایت بعد از تسلط نسبی دوباره استفاده کنی  بعدشم ببین اگر می توانی در رشته های قبولی با رتبه ات پیشرفت کنی وبا ها شون راحتی امسالی قضیه را تمام کن البته هر جور راحتی این را هم گفته با شم اصلا به حرف خذول مردم گوش نده تو که نباید برای مردم زندگی کنی با عملت دهنشان را به خاک بمال تصمیم زندگی ات با خودته خودت تصمیم بگیر ضمنا با مشاوری هم مشورت کن  موفق باشی  زندگی را به شیوه ی خودت سپری کن  کاری کن که اینده پشیمان نشی                                   در مورد حافظه هم مشکلی نیست بعلت مشکلات واعصاب خراب و متمرکز شدن ذهن روی افکار منفی وحالت دو گانه پیدا کردن برای کاری به عبا رتی دو به شک بودن  این مسذله عادی است بعضی ها خیلی بزرگش  می کنند امسالی از حاشیه دور شو فکرتم وافکارتم هر چه زودتر منظم کن از نو شروع کن و توهم بلد بودن و وقت زیاد نگیردت ///متن بعلت چند تصحیح یک پارچگی اش را از دست داده ببخشید


خیلی عالی بود.ممنون.به هیچ بنی بشری نگفتم کنکور میدم فقط خانوادم میدونن.
Big like :Yahoo (81):

----------


## LI20

از وقتی کنکورت تموم شده؟ یا از وقتی رتبه رو دیدی؟ چن ساعت پای نت بودی؟؟

----------


## سارا خانمی

> ببین برادرانه خدمتت عرض میکنم ...
> شروع نه فقط واسه پشت کنکوری بلکه واسه همون دانش اموزشم سخته...اصولن مهم ترین قدم تو موفقیت شروعشه بعدش که شروع کردی مشکلات خاصی نداری...
> شما یه کاری که میکنی اینه که یه مدت حالا یه هفته هرچقدر که میبینی لازمه کلن از درس فاصله میگیری و به هرچی علایق خودته برس..موزیک سریال فیلم کتاب غیر درسی بیرون رفتن خلاصه هرچی که غیر از درس باشه ...
> در مورد اون کتابا هم اره کلن رو مخه بعضیا میگن برین کتاب جدید بخرین تا شوق داشته باشین ولی خب به مخارجش نمی ارزه..اولاش یکم سخته ولی بعدش عادت میکنی ...تا وقتی وسواس فکری رو از ذهنمون بیرون نکنیم به جایی نمیرسیم...وسواسی بودن یه چیزیه که خودم خیلی باید روش کار کنم...حالا مال فقط درمورد کتاباس من میخواستم تو یه کاغذ برنامه ریزی کنم اگه یه نوک خودکار بالای صفحه میخورد رنگی میشد کل صحفه رو پاره میکردم و باز کاغذ جدید ...
> در مورد سفر هم بری بهتره ولی نری هم چیزی رو از دست ندادی ...منم خودم سفرو نمیرم با اینکه خیلی وقته نرفتم ..یه جورایی حس میکنم فعلن وقتش نیست یا اگه برم هم نمیچسبه.
> بعد یه چیز دیگه در مورد کنکور 98 هم اصلن و ابدن استرس نداشته باش که اخ چی میشه معدل چی میشه نظام جدید قدیم چی میشه...98 یه کنکور معمولی مث بقیه کنکوراست ..اونی که باید ترس داشته باشه نظام جدیدان نه ما ...ما که میدونیم قضیه سوالات بودجه بندی و ...چیه.
> در مورد روحیه و انگیزه هم خودم کلی در موردش مطالعه میکنم ... اون فیلم ها و وویس ها مثل مسکنه...ینی موقته شاید همون ساعت یا فوقش همون روز تورو کامل شارژ کنه ولی بعدش همون اش همون کاسه..انگیزه چیه ؟  انگیزه یه نیروی درونی (دقت کن ...کاملن درونیه ) که به هدفات و ارزوهات سمت و جهت میده و باعث میشه  بری سمتشون..ینی اگه انتظار داری یکی از بیرون باهات حرف بزنه یا بهت یه فیلم نشون بده تا انگیزه بگیری همش بی فایدس...انگیزه مشخص میکنه که عاشق هدفتی یا همش در حد حرفه؟انگیزه مشخص میکنه که واقعن حاظری براش مایه بذاری یا نه ؟میدونی چیه تا حالا خیلی شنیدیم .. : من عاشق هدفمم اما انگیزه ندارم .!! خب این ینی چی ؟ینی هیچی.ینی طرف همش در حد حرفه و هدفش رو درست انتخاب نکرده...
> خلاصه کلام : پشت کنکور موندن و موفق شدن یه سری شرایط میخواد 
> 1-مهمترین کاری که میکنی همه کارهایی که باعث شد توی سال قبل نتیجه نگیری رو مینویسی روی کاغذ...حتی کوچکترین کارها..
> ...


سلام.ماشالا بعضی بچه ها اینجا خودشون یه پا مشاورن.فقط می تونم بگم دمت گرم.در باره ی کاغذ برنامه ریزی تنها نیستی :Yahoo (20): .
خواهشا درباره ی اهمال کاری حتما برام بنویس.ممنوووووون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> سلام
> یه فاصله ی زمانی کاملا خالی از هرگونه فکر به کنکور و حواشی اون نیاز دارین، چند روز مثلا کلا به همه چی فکر کنید جز درس کنکور سال قبل و بعد . به هرچی حال تونو خوش می کنه بپردازید ، فقط در این فاصله به هیچ عنوان ثانیه ای حتی فکرتونو رو درگیر آنچه پیشامده نکنید
> 
> بعد از این فاصله گرفتن برگردید به خودتون و صادقانه با خودتون روشن کنید که اصلا نسبت به رسیدن به درجه های بالای اجتماعی و علمی از راه دانشگاه اعتقادی دارید، اصلا حالتونو خوب می کنه تصور برتر شدن یا نه ؟
> روراست بودن با خود آرامش به همراه داره و بهترین و علمی ترین برنامه ریزی ها از دل آروم برمیاد
> 
> به قول شاعر
> من نگویم خدمت عابد گزین یا می پرست
> آنچه حالت «به» کند در خدمتش جانانه باش 
> ...


مطمءنا حالم رو از این رو به اون رو میکنه.حداقل در کنار این همه مشکل این یه گزینه واقعا دلمو شاد میکنه

----------


## سارا خانمی

> از وقتی کنکورت تموم شده؟ یا از وقتی رتبه رو دیدی؟ چن ساعت پای نت بودی؟؟


نه چند ماهی هست حافظم مشکل دار شده.تو درس خوندن مشکل نیست، برای کارهای روزانه مشکل پیدا کردم.اینکه وسایل رو کجا گذاشتم و الان چی میخواستم بگم و ...

----------


## LI20

> نه چند ماهی هست حافظم مشکل دار شده.تو درس خوندن مشکل نیست، برای کارهای روزانه مشکل پیدا کردم.اینکه وسایل رو کجا گذاشتم و الان چی میخواستم بگم و ...


منظورم اینه ک برا بازیابیه روحیت
و اینکه شفاف شدن ذهنت یه ده روز یا بیشتر ب طور کامل از نت و ادم های مجازی دور باش
باور کن بهتر می تونی فکر کنی و تصمیم بگیری
اظطراب و تنشت هم کم میشه
و اعتماد ب نفست هم بیشتر
موفق باشی

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

محکومیم

----------


## ali13791379

شرط معدل  :Yahoo (19): 
هجوم موج فارغ التحصیلا و دانشجو های ریاضی و نظام قدیم با شنیدن اینکه امسال سال آخر کنکور نظام قدیمه :Yahoo (19): 
نحوه پذیرش با وجود دو گروه داوطلب  :Yahoo (19): 
نحوه طرح سوالات :Yahoo (19): 
افزایش پشت کنکوری ها به نیم میلیون نفر به گفته سازمان سنجش در کنکور 98 :Yahoo (19): 


چه غوغایی بشه سال 98 خدایا خودت به دادمون برس :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): به خدا موندن فایده نداره

----------


## سارا خانمی

> شرط معدل 
> هجوم موج فارغ التحصیلا و دانشجو های ریاضی و نظام قدیم با شنیدن اینکه امسال سال آخر کنکور نظام قدیمه
> نحوه پذیرش با وجود دو گروه داوطلب 
> نحوه طرح سوالات
> افزایش پشت کنکوری ها به نیم میلیون نفر به گفته سازمان سنجش در کنکور 98
> 
> 
> چه غوغایی بشه سال 98 خدایا خودت به دادمون برسبه خدا موندن فایده نداره


مرسی...کلی روحیه گرفتم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> محکومیم


به چی محکومیم؟به کنکور مجدد؟محکوم کجا بود انتخاب خودمونه دیگه.وگرنه میتونیم الان این ور اون ور ول باشیم گشت و گذار و خوش گذرونی مثه هزاران جوون

----------


## mohadeseh-77

> به چی محکومیم؟به کنکور مجدد؟محکوم کجا بود انتخاب خودمونه دیگه.وگرنه میتونیم الان این ور اون ور ول باشیم گشت و گذار و خوش گذرونی مثه هزاران جوون


فقط الان رو نبین . ما همه داریم برای آینده تلاش میکنیم .  گشت و گذار و خوش گذرونی خوبه ولی به جا و به وقتش .  به نظرم الان تا فرصتش هست میتونم خیلی خوب برای آینده تلاش کنیم که بعدا حسرت این روزها رو نخوریم . سخت هست ولی وقتی درآینده  به خودمون نگاه کنیم مطمینا خیلی خوشحال میشیم بابت این فرصت هایی که به خودمون دادیم .

----------


## Roghayeh_prv

به آینده فک کن به رشته ای که قراره سال بعد بخونی و چن سال دیگه باعث غرور یه خانواده بشی ^^ بنظرم یه بار جدی و با اراده بشین پای درس به خودت بکو من الان صفر صفرم میخام از اول شروع کنم میخام برسم اونجا که ارزوشو دارم خسته کنندست طاقت فرساست ولی باید بتونم من باید از عهدش بربیام به خودت تلقین نکن دزس میخام بخونم که فردا پول دربیارم و.... چون باعث میشه نصفش بگی خب شوهر میکنم بیخیالش و... بگو میخام ادم موفقی بشم میخام دل ی خانواده و مهم تر از همه خودمو شاد کنم  :Yahoo (4):  اولش سخته ولی جا میفتی سختیش یکماهه 🐱 منم خودمم پشت کنکوریم 😸 ب امید خدا ۹۸ میترکونیم

----------


## Roghayeh_prv

:// روحیه دادنت  مستقیم تو لوزالمعده وزیر اموزش و پرروش

----------


## سارا خانمی

> به آینده فک کن به رشته ای که قراره سال بعد بخونی و چن سال دیگه باعث غرور یه خانواده بشی ^^ بنظرم یه بار جدی و با اراده بشین پای درس به خودت بکو من الان صفر صفرم میخام از اول شروع کنم میخام برسم اونجا که ارزوشو دارم خسته کنندست طاقت فرساست ولی باید بتونم من باید از عهدش بربیام به خودت تلقین نکن دزس میخام بخونم که فردا پول دربیارم و.... چون باعث میشه نصفش بگی خب شوهر میکنم بیخیالش و... بگو میخام ادم موفقی بشم میخام دل ی خانواده و مهم تر از همه خودمو شاد کنم  اولش سخته ولی جا میفتی سختیش یکماهه ������ منم خودمم پشت کنکوریم ������ ب امید خدا ۹۸ میترکونیم


نه باور کن واسه پول نیست،پول که هزار تا راه دیگه هم هست که بخوام بهش برسم.آره قبول دارم سختیش یه ماهه اوله.اصلا این آزمونا شروع بشه کلی انگیزه میشه.البته انقدر که گفتن قلمچی برو کم کم دارم شک میکنم به گزینه دو.قلمچی هزینش 3 برابره گزینه دوعه.خب زووووره واقعا.همه میگن برنامه قلمچی فلانه و ترازش فلانه و مهمه که با قلم پیش بری چون یه عالمه مرور داره تو طول سال و رتبه برترا اونجان و جامعه آماری و...یعنی من گزینه دو برم خوب نیست؟اگه واقعا به درد نمیخوره که دیگه مجبورم پول زور بدم :Yahoo (114): .

----------


## aglow

> نه باور کن واسه پول نیست،پول که هزار تا راه دیگه هم هست که بخوام بهش برسم.آره قبول دارم سختیش یه ماهه اوله.اصلا این آزمونا شروع بشه کلی انگیزه میشه.البته انقدر که گفتن قلمچی برو کم کم دارم شک میکنم به گزینه دو.قلمچی هزینش 3 برابره گزینه دوعه.خب زووووره واقعا.همه میگن برنامه قلمچی فلانه و ترازش فلانه و مهمه که با قلم پیش بری چون یه عالمه مرور داره تو طول سال و رتبه برترا اونجان و جامعه آماری و...یعنی من گزینه دو برم خوب نیست؟اگه واقعا به درد نمیخوره که دیگه مجبورم پول زور بدم.


سلام گزینه دو چقدره؟

----------


## سارا خانمی

> سلام گزینه دو چقدره؟


سلام 580 تومن از مهر.

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> نه باور کن واسه پول نیست،پول که هزار تا راه دیگه هم هست که بخوام بهش برسم.آره قبول دارم سختیش یه ماهه اوله.اصلا این آزمونا شروع بشه کلی انگیزه میشه.البته انقدر که گفتن قلمچی برو کم کم دارم شک میکنم به گزینه دو.قلمچی هزینش 3 برابره گزینه دوعه.خب زووووره واقعا.همه میگن برنامه قلمچی فلانه و ترازش فلانه و مهمه که با قلم پیش بری چون یه عالمه مرور داره تو طول سال و رتبه برترا اونجان و جامعه آماری و...یعنی من گزینه دو برم خوب نیست؟اگه واقعا به درد نمیخوره که دیگه مجبورم پول زور بدم.


به نظر من ازمون یه چیز خیلی واجب نیست..
ولی اگه میبینی بدون ازمون نمیتونی برو گزینه دو...هزینه کمتر-سوالات خوب-کارنامه های فوق العاده-
ازون طرف کانون هزینه الکی-اجبار کردن کتاب و پشتیبان - سوالات مفت-فشارهای عصبی و روانی تراز و ...
هرکی یه چیزی رو دوس داره تو هم ببین کدومو دوس داری و با توجه با شرایطت انتخابش کن...
من خودمم شاید از مهر گزینه دو رفتم

----------


## سارا خانمی

> به نظر من ازمون یه چیز خیلی واجب نیست..
> ولی اگه میبینی بدون ازمون نمیتونی برو گزینه دو...هزینه کمتر-سوالات خوب-کارنامه های فوق العاده-
> ازون طرف کانون هزینه الکی-اجبار کردن کتاب و پشتیبان - سوالات مفت-فشارهای عصبی و روانی تراز و ...
> هرکی یه چیزی رو دوس داره تو هم ببین کدومو دوس داری و با توجه با شرایطت انتخابش کن...
> من خودمم شاید از مهر گزینه دو رفتم


چه عجب یکی اومد بد کانون رو بگه.داشتم دق میکردم دیگه از انتخابم.آخه با این اوضاع اقتصادی واقعا زوره این همه پول واسه آزمون بدی.
ولی آزمونو حتتتتما باید شرکت کنم،با توجه به روحیاتی که دارم چون خودم میدونم تا زور بالای سرم نباشه نمیخونم.

----------


## Saeed744

> نه باور کن واسه پول نیست،پول که هزار تا راه دیگه هم هست که بخوام بهش برسم.آره قبول دارم سختیش یه ماهه اوله.اصلا این آزمونا شروع بشه کلی انگیزه میشه.البته انقدر که گفتن قلمچی برو کم کم دارم شک میکنم به گزینه دو.قلمچی هزینش 3 برابره گزینه دوعه.خب زووووره واقعا.همه میگن برنامه قلمچی فلانه و ترازش فلانه و مهمه که با قلم پیش بری چون یه عالمه مرور داره تو طول سال و رتبه برترا اونجان و جامعه آماری و...یعنی من گزینه دو برم خوب نیست؟اگه واقعا به درد نمیخوره که دیگه مجبورم پول زور بدم.


میشه یکی ازاون هزارراه به ماهم بگی :Yahoo (113):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> میشه یکی ازاون هزارراه به ماهم بگی


مطمءن بودم یکی میاد میگه یکی از اون هزار راه رو بگو واسه همین از عمد این جمله رو نوشتم :Yahoo (20): 
داداش سعید مطمءنن خودتم میدونی که غیر از درس خوندن راه واسه درآمدزایی هست،کافیه یه نگاه اجمالی به دور و اطرافت بندازی میبینی افرادی رو که دیپلم افتخاری! دارن ولی پولدارن.یه بستنی فروشی هم بزنی درآمد برات داره.اینم یکی از هزار تا :Yahoo (112): 
شغلای زیادی هست که صرفا درآمدزا هستند برای عاشقان پول! لازم نیس خودشونو بکشن برن پزشکی و پیر بشن در این راه واسه پول!!!! به نظر من اگه هدف این باشه حماقته.

----------


## Saeed744

> چه عجب یکی اومد بد کانون رو بگه.داشتم دق میکردم دیگه از انتخابم.آخه با این اوضاع اقتصادی واقعا زوره این همه پول واسه آزمون بدی.
> ولی آزمونو حتتتتما باید شرکت کنم،با توجه به روحیاتی که دارم چون خودم میدونم تا زور بالای سرم نباشه نمیخونم.


اگه بازور بخوای درس بخونی مطمین باش موفق نمیشی باید انقدر عطش واسه درس خوندن داشته باشی که شب وروزت بشه درس وازش لذت ببری

----------


## سارا خانمی

> اگه بازور بخوای درس بخونی مطمین باش موفق نمیشی باید انقدر عطش واسه درس خوندن داشته باشی که شب وروزت بشه درس وازش لذت ببری


بسیار ایده آل

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> اگه بازور بخوای درس بخونی مطمین باش موفق نمیشی باید انقدر عطش واسه درس خوندن داشته باشی که شب وروزت بشه درس وازش لذت ببری


منظورش از زور زور چماق نیست...منظورش یه محرکه که بدونه باید تا فلان موقع اینقدر درس رو جمع کنه...

----------


## سارا خانمی

> منظورش از زور زور چماق نیست...منظورش یه محرکه که بدونه باید تا فلان موقع اینقدر درس رو جمع کنه...


آفرین...درس خوندن رو دوست دارم،اصولا اگه کسی دوست نداشته باشه پزشکی رفتنش محض غلطه.موضوع اینه که چون چهل هزار بار این کتابا رو خوندم باید زور بالا سرم باشه که تحملشون کنم.

----------


## unlucky

> به نظر من ازمون یه چیز خیلی واجب نیست..
> ولی اگه میبینی بدون ازمون نمیتونی برو گزینه دو...هزینه کمتر-سوالات خوب-کارنامه های فوق العاده-
> ازون طرف کانون هزینه الکی-اجبار کردن کتاب و پشتیبان - سوالات مفت-فشارهای عصبی و روانی تراز و ...
> هرکی یه چیزی رو دوس داره تو هم ببین کدومو دوس داری و با توجه با شرایطت انتخابش کن...
> من خودمم شاید از مهر گزینه دو رفتم


یه مقایسه هرچند مختصر میشه بین گاج و گزینه 4 بکنی ؟ (:

----------


## Saeed744

> مطمءن بودم یکی میاد میگه یکی از اون هزار راه رو بگو واسه همین از عمد این جمله رو نوشتم
> داداش سعید مطمءنن خودتم میدونی که غیر از درس خوندن راه واسه درآمدزایی هست،کافیه یه نگاه اجمالی به دور و اطرافت بندازی میبینی افرادی رو که دیپلم افتخاری! دارن ولی پولدارن.یه بستنی فروشی هم بزنی درآمد برات داره.اینم یکی از هزار تا
> شغلای زیادی هست که صرفا درآمدزا هستند برای عاشقان پول! لازم نیس خودشونو بکشن برن پزشکی و پیر بشن در این راه واسه پول!!!! به نظر من اگه هدف این باشه حماقته.


ببنید این شغلایی که شما گفتی به این راحتی که فکرمیکنید نیست که وگرنه مطمین باشید اگه درامد پزشک داشتن واون اطمینان خاطر شعلی تعداد داوطلبای تجربی یک دهم میشد هنوزهم بنظرم راه ترین کار وکوتاه ترین راه واسه رسیدن پول وپرستیژ همین سه رشته محبوب تجربی هستش.اگه ازنظر مالی تامینید ودنبال پرستیژ این شغل نیستید همین الان کنکورتجربی فراموش کنید چون بعد ازدوسال کلا ازدرس ودانشگاه زده میشید

----------


## Saeed744

> آفرین...درس خوندن رو دوست دارم،اصولا اگه کسی دوست نداشته باشه پزشکی رفتنش محض غلطه.موضوع اینه که چون چهل هزار بار این کتابا رو خوندم باید زور بالا سرم باشه که تحملشون کنم.


سال چندمتونه؟؟

----------


## سارا خانمی

> ببنید این شغلایی که شما گفتی به این راحتی که فکرمیکنید نیست که وگرنه مطمین باشید اگه درامد پزشک داشتن واون اطمینان خاطر شعلی تعداد داوطلبای تجربی یک دهم میشد هنوزهم بنظرم راه ترین کار وکوتاه ترین راه واسه رسیدن پول وپرستیژ همین سه رشته محبوب تجربی هستش.اگه ازنظر مالی تامینید ودنبال پرستیژ این شغل نیستید همین الان کنکورتجربی فراموش کنید چون بعد ازدوسال کلا ازدرس ودانشگاه زده میشید


پزشک داریم تا پزشک و شغل آزاد داریم تا شغل آزاد.فست فودی میشناسم که درآمدش از بعضی پزشکان بالاتره.در مورد سختی که گفتین باز کردن یه مغازه قطع به یقین از پزشک شدن آسون تره.
و اما در مورد پرستیژ،مطمءنا پرستیژی که یه دکتر فقیر! داره یه سرمایه دار بی سواد یا حالا کم سواد نداره.
درسای پزشکی رو هم تا حدودی باهاش آشنا هستم و مطمءنن بعد از دو سال زده نمیشم.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> سال چندمتونه؟؟


من کنکور مجددم.سال 94 و 96 و 97 شرکت کردم حدود رتبم 3000 بود.امسالم 5000.همشم به خاطر تنبلی.

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> یه مقایسه هرچند مختصر میشه بین گاج و گزینه 4 بکنی ؟ (:


وقتی ازمون انتخاب میکنی چن تا فاکتور برات مهمه ...من همه فاکتورهارو بررسی میکنم همشو  :Yahoo (21): 
1- اولیش قیمته که که به هر حال خانواده گرامی تو هرشرایطی باشن برای رشد و ترقی ما و رسیدن به تعالی اینو واسه ما جور میکنن ولی برای اطلاع بیشتر باید بدونید که کانون همیشه هزینش تقریبن 3 برابره گزینه دو هست معلوم هم نیست برا چی ...درسته تعداد ازموناش بیشتره ولی خب این حجم از اعتراض.. ببخشید اختلاف قیمت بی سابقه است ! خب اینجا گزینه دو بهتره 
2-برنامه خوب که علی رغم اینکه میگن کانون ترکونده و فلان و بیسار من در کل برنامه ریزی هیچ کدوم رو قبول ندارم...ینی همش یکی ان..همشون یه نسخه میپیچن واسه همه..مثلن شاید من دو هفته وقت بخوام تا حرکت شناسی رو یاد بگیرم شاید یکی دیگه 4 هفته بخواد ولی این ازمونا برنامشون واسه همه یکیه..فاصله بین ازمونا هم کانون دو هفته و گزینه دو معمولن 3 هفته اس یکی میگه دو هفته خوبه یکی میگه 3 هفته ..هرکی یه چیزی دوس داره  ! در مورد برنامه نظری ندارم 
3-یکی از مهم ترین فاکتورها کیفیت سوالاته ...که بدون هیچ بحثی گزینه دو بهتر عمل میکنه ...دلیلشم مشخصه تو کانون هرکی رتبه برتر میشه میره دانشگاه یقه شو میگیرن میگن بیا سوال طرح کن ولی گزینه دو سوالاش توسط دبیران مطرح و برجسته طرح میشه! تو پرانتز عرض کنم هیچ ازمونی شبیه کنکور نمیشه حتی خود سنجش !ولی خوب تقریبن میشه گفت کدوم نزدیک تره کدوم پرت تر ...اینجا گزینه دو بهتره 
4-جامعه اماری...خب بدون شک اینجا کلمچ..ببخشید قلمچی به خاطر تبلیغات بسیار گسترده ای که داره بهتر که نه وحشتناک عمل کرده و از هر 10 تا کنکوری 8 تاش میرن کانون (از هر ده ایرانی 7 تاش پراید دارن  :Yahoo (21): )...ولی خب عملن فایده ای نداره چون بازم ترازاش بیخود و مصنوعیه ..گزینه دو جامع اماریش کمتره ولی تراز شمارو با تعداد داوطلبای کنکور سالای گذشته میسنجه.. بازم گزینه 2 
5-کارنامه ها بعد ازمون اینو دیگه هر ننه قمری میدونه که بعد هر ازمون گزینه دو بیست تا کارنامه میده که چیکار کردی کجا قبول میشی کجاهارو بهتر بخون غلط هات چیا بود ن و ...
بازم گزینه 2 
میمونه یه سری چیزای فرعی مثل امنتیت برگزاری ازمون ...چپوندن پشتیبان و کتاب اجباری به داوطلب... و غیره که تصمیم با خودتون ..

این مقایسه نظر خودمه و وحی منزل نیست...
حالا هرچقدر منطقی بود قبولش کنید هر چقدرم نبود فدای سرتون ..

----------


## سارا خانمی

> وقتی ازمون انتخاب میکنی چن تا فاکتور برات مهمه ...من همه فاکتورهارو بررسی میکنم همشو 
> 1- اولیش قیمته که که به هر حال خانواده گرامی تو هرشرایطی باشن برای رشد و ترقی ما و رسیدن به تعالی اینو واسه ما جور میکنن ولی برای اطلاع بیشتر باید بدونید که کانون همیشه هزینش تقریبن 3 برابره گزینه دو هست معلوم هم نیست برا چی ...درسته تعداد ازموناش بیشتره ولی خب این حجم از اعتراض.. ببخشید اختلاف قیمت بی سابقه است ! خب اینجا گزینه دو بهتره 
> 2-برنامه خوب که علی رغم اینکه میگن کانون ترکونده و فلان و بیسار من در کل برنامه ریزی هیچ کدوم رو قبول ندارم...ینی همش یکی ان..همشون یه نسخه میپیچن واسه همه..مثلن شاید من دو هفته وقت بخوام تا حرکت شناسی رو یاد بگیرم شاید یکی دیگه 4 هفته بخواد ولی این ازمونا برنامشون واسه همه یکیه..فاصله بین ازمونا هم کانون دو هفته و گزینه دو معمولن 3 هفته اس یکی میگه دو هفته خوبه یکی میگه 3 هفته ..هرکی یه چیزی دوس داره  ! در مورد برنامه نظری ندارم 
> 3-یکی از مهم ترین فاکتورها کیفیت سوالاته ...که بدون هیچ بحثی گزینه دو بهتر عمل میکنه ...دلیلشم مشخصه تو کانون هرکی رتبه برتر میشه میره دانشگاه یقه شو میگیرن میگن بیا سوال طرح کن ولی گزینه دو سوالاش توسط دبیران مطرح و برجسته طرح میشه! تو پرانتز عرض کنم هیچ ازمونی شبیه کنکور نمیشه حتی خود سنجش !ولی خوب تقریبن میشه گفت کدوم نزدیک تره کدوم پرت تر ...اینجا گزینه دو بهتره 
> 4-جامعه اماری...خب بدون شک اینجا کلمچ..ببخشید قلمچی به خاطر تبلیغات بسیار گسترده ای که داره بهتر که نه وحشتناک عمل کرده و از هر 10 تا کنکوری 8 تاش میرن کانون (از هر ده ایرانی 7 تاش پراید دارن )...ولی خب عملن فایده ای نداره چون بازم ترازاش بیخود و مصنوعیه ..گزینه دو جامع اماریش کمتره ولی تراز شمارو با تعداد داوطلبای کنکور سالای گذشته میسنجه.. بازم گزینه 2 
> 5-کارنامه ها بعد ازمون اینو دیگه هر ننه قمری میدونه که بعد هر ازمون گزینه دو بیست تا کارنامه میده که چیکار کردی کجا قبول میشی کجاهارو بهتر بخون غلط هات چیا بود ن و ...
> بازم گزینه 2 
> میمونه یه سری چیزای فرعی مثل امنتیت برگزاری ازمون ...چپوندن پشتیبان و کتاب اجباری به داوطلب... و غیره که تصمیم با خودتون ..
> 
> ...


پرایدو خوب اومدین :Yahoo (20): 
کاش می شد امسال همه فارغ ها بریزن گزینه دو جامعه آماری بترکه.
واقعا از بس این کانون تبلیغ می کنه...به کانون بیایید و از درس خواندن لذت ببرید...اولی ها...دومی ها...ماشالا از پیش دبستانی هم برنامه داره...کم مونده تو خوابم دیگه تبلیغ کانون رو ببینیم.
آخیششش...حالا با خیال راحت میرم گزینه دو.این دو به شک بودن آدمو دیونه می کنه.

----------


## unlucky

> وقتی ازمون انتخاب میکنی چن تا فاکتور برات مهمه ...من همه فاکتورهارو بررسی میکنم همشو


نقد خوبی بود.
ولی کانون برای من کلا منتفیه و من چیزی که از شما خواستم این بود که "گاج" رو با گزینه مقایسه کنید. (:

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> نقد خوبی بود.
> ولی کانون برای من کلا منتفیه و من چیزی که از شما خواستم این بود که "گاج" رو با گزینه مقایسه کنید. (:


متاسفانه گاج رو اطلاعی درموردش ندارم

----------


## aloneboy051

> پرایدو خوب اومدین
> کاش می شد امسال همه فارغ ها بریزن گزینه دو جامعه آماری بترکه.
> واقعا از بس این کانون تبلیغ می کنه...به کانون بیایید و از درس خواندن لذت ببرید...اولی ها...دومی ها...ماشالا از پیش دبستانی هم برنامه داره...کم مونده تو خوابم دیگه تبلیغ کانون رو ببینیم.
> آخیششش...حالا با خیال راحت میرم گزینه دو.این دو به شک بودن آدمو دیونه می کنه.


دوستمون زیادی از گزینه دو تعریف کرده . 
درمورد سوالات ، سوالات گزینه دو هیچ نوآوری ای نداره و اکثرا طبق متن کتاب براحتی قابل حله و سوال سخت زیاد نداره . تراز میانگین من در آزمونهای گزینه دو 9500-10000 بود ولی خوبی کانون و گاج اینه که هر چند سوالای الکی سخت زیاد دارن ولی بهشون عادت میکنی . با هر جوور سوالی میتونی آشنا شی ، 
در مورد برنامش هم بگم که کانون خیلی خیلی بهتر عمل کرده . فاصله 3 هفته ای به درد نمیخوره چون فکر میکنی وقت زیاد داری و واقعا انگار همینطوری و دیر تموم میکنه (تازه اواخر اردیبهشت تموم میشه و از خرداد میره تو جامع ها که بده .) کانون هم مرور خیلی بهتری داره هم برنامش بهتره . 
کارنامه هم گزینه دو فقط جذابش کرده . کلی آمار داده و تخمین میزنه و فلان و بهمان . که اصلا خوب نیست چون آمار خیالتو راحت میکنه و بیخیال میشی از پیشرفت بیشتر .  . . 
بهترین و مهم ترین کار اینه که آدم از اردیبهشت در کنار سنجش یا کانون که میره ، هر یه روز درمیون یه آزمون از کانون و گزینه دو و گاج به طور کامل حل و بررسی کنه تا همه جور تیپ سوال دستش بیاد . 
بالاخره بهترین دبیرا همشون تو این سه تان و خارج ازین سه موسسه نیستن پس هرکی هر 3 نوع رو کنار سنجش کار کنه قطعا بهترین نتیجه رو میگیره . کاری که من تو دوره جمع بندی نکردم و به خوندن وسواسی اکتفا کردم و با تخمین رتبه 16 نمیتونم پرشکی قبول بشم ... و مجبورم امسال بمونم پشت کنکور . چیزی که مسخرش میکردم...
در ضمن بهترین چیزی که گاج داره اینه که سوالاش به هیچ وجه لو نمیره و خیلی مراقبای سخت گیری داره که خیلی خوبه چون رتبتو واقعی نشون میده

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> نقد خوبی بود.
> ولی کانون برای من کلا منتفیه و من چیزی که از شما خواستم این بود که "گاج" رو با گزینه مقایسه کنید. (:


ببین مهم ترین تفاوت جامعه اماریه..من خودم مشاور کنکورم رتبه 600 شد سال 94..ازمون گاج میرف ب منم گف قلمچی نرو چون واقعا اگه تو تیزهوشان نباشی یا 2 3 سال قلمچی نرفته باشی روحیتو خراب میکنه..کاری ک با من کرد 

دومین مورد بحث هزینه اس خیلی کمتر و معقول تر از قلمچیه..ختی بعضی نمایندگیا تحلیل ازمون رایگان هم براش دارن 

از لحاط کیفیت سوالا واقعا خوبه مثل قلمچی شور دقت و تیزبینی و کهکشانی بودن درنیاورده 

از لحاظ کارنامه از قلمچی جلوتره...قلمچی ی کارنامه بیخود داره...80درصدم بزنی باز نفر 8769 هستی  :Yahoo (21):  ولی گزینه کلی کارنامه داره اونم ریز ریز!! فوق العاده اس 


جفتی تایم ازمونا و تعداد و برنامه و بودجه بندی ازمونا عین همه ... میخای گاج شرکت کن..بعد اگه خواستی شنبه قلمچی همون ازمون بزن..رایگانم همه جا ازمونشو میذارن .. چرا میخای گول جامعه اماری بخوری که اول مهر 180هزار نفرن اما بعد عید 70هزارتا؟؟ 
چرا هزینه الکی و فشار روانی اونم سال اخر؟

----------


## Saeed744

> پزشک داریم تا پزشک و شغل آزاد داریم تا شغل آزاد.فست فودی میشناسم که درآمدش از بعضی پزشکان بالاتره.در مورد سختی که گفتین باز کردن یه مغازه قطع به یقین از پزشک شدن آسون تره.
> و اما در مورد پرستیژ،مطمءنا پرستیژی که یه دکتر فقیر! داره یه سرمایه دار بی سواد یا حالا کم سواد نداره.
> درسای پزشکی رو هم تا حدودی باهاش آشنا هستم و مطمءنن بعد از دو سال زده نمیشم.


انگار شما از اوصاع اقتصادی مملکت خبری ندارین!اقتصاد مملکت کاملا فلج شده بااین وصعیت چجور میشه کارازاد شروع کرد قدیمیاش زمین خوردن حالا ازهرصدتا احتمالا چندتا هستن که هنوز اوصاعشون خوبه که اوناهم سرمایه زیادی گذاشتن بهرحال این حرفا فایده ای نداره باید تو مسیری که داریم میریم بیشتر تمرکز کنیم تا بتونیم موفق شیم
نمیدونم چرا خیلیا رتبه هاشون امسال بدتر شد بخاطر رقابته یا بی انگیزگی واین که شما که سه هزار شدید چرا نرفتید بالاخره ازاد یا پردیس می اوردید

----------


## POlyhYmNia

نگران معدلم نباش...اگه نیستی ک چ بهتره از بقیه جلویی 

اگه معدلت خوب نیس بذارسایت سنجش رسما اعلام کنه بعد واسه دی برو ترمیم... 

لزوما با وجود قطعی اونی که 20 رتبه اش از تو بهتر نمیشه و این سال 94 ثابت شده...اینا همش برای تخریب روحیه اس تا اونایی ک میخوان بمونن سست بشن و روزای طلایی تابستون از دستشون بره..منم متاسفانه هرروز پیگیرم اما ب خانواده گفتم دیگه یواش یواش تمامی این ابزار الکترونیکی از جلو دستم دور کنن...سال اخر فقط باید بخونی...اخبار سهمیه نظام جدیدوقدیم تاثیر معدل تو تیوی مثل بمب میترکه..بالاخره ب گوشت میرسه..با نت اومدن فقط خودتو میبازی که ب نظرم اصلا ارزش نداره

واسه شروع با قوی ترین درسی ک تو کنکور زدی شروع کن...اینجوری بهتره  چون ذهنیت خوبی بهش داری

----------


## Saeed744

> دوستمون زیادی از گزینه دو تعریف کرده . 
> درمورد سوالات ، سوالات گزینه دو هیچ نوآوری ای نداره و اکثرا طبق متن کتاب براحتی قابل حله و سوال سخت زیاد نداره . تراز میانگین من در آزمونهای گزینه دو 9500-10000 بود ولی خوبی کانون و گاج اینه که هر چند سوالای الکی سخت زیاد دارن ولی بهشون عادت میکنی . با هر جوور سوالی میتونی آشنا شی ، 
> در مورد برنامش هم بگم که کانون خیلی خیلی بهتر عمل کرده . فاصله 3 هفته ای به درد نمیخوره چون فکر میکنی وقت زیاد داری و واقعا انگار همینطوری و دیر تموم میکنه (تازه اواخر اردیبهشت تموم میشه و از خرداد میره تو جامع ها که بده .) کانون هم مرور خیلی بهتری داره هم برنامش بهتره . 
> کارنامه هم گزینه دو فقط جذابش کرده . کلی آمار داده و تخمین میزنه و فلان و بهمان . که اصلا خوب نیست چون آمار خیالتو راحت میکنه و بیخیال میشی از پیشرفت بیشتر .  . . 
> بهترین و مهم ترین کار اینه که آدم از اردیبهشت در کنار سنجش یا کانون که میره ، هر یه روز درمیون یه آزمون از کانون و گزینه دو و گاج به طور کامل حل و بررسی کنه تا همه جور تیپ سوال دستش بیاد . 
> بالاخره بهترین دبیرا همشون تو این سه تان و خارج ازین سه موسسه نیستن پس هرکی هر 3 نوع رو کنار سنجش کار کنه قطعا بهترین نتیجه رو میگیره . کاری که من تو دوره جمع بندی نکردم و به خوندن وسواسی اکتفا کردم و با تخمین رتبه 16 نمیتونم پرشکی قبول بشم ... و مجبورم امسال بمونم پشت کنکور . چیزی که مسخرش میکردم...
> در ضمن بهترین چیزی که گاج داره اینه که سوالاش به هیچ وجه لو نمیره و خیلی مراقبای سخت گیری داره که خیلی خوبه چون رتبتو واقعی نشون میده


ریاصی وفیزیک گزینه دو واقعا چرت بود خیلی ابکی بدون هیچ ایده ی جدید

----------


## aloneboy051

> انگار شما از اوصاع اقتصادی مملکت خبری ندارین!اقتصاد مملکت کاملا فلج شده بااین وصعیت چجور میشه کارازاد شروع کرد قدیمیاش زمین خوردن حالا ازهرصدتا احتمالا چندتا هستن که هنوز اوصاعشون خوبه که اوناهم سرمایه زیادی گذاشتن بهرحال این حرفا فایده ای نداره باید تو مسیری که داریم میریم بیشتر تمرکز کنیم تا بتونیم موفق شیم
> نمیدونم چرا خیلیا رتبه هاشون امسال بدتر شد بخاطر رقابته یا بی انگیزگی واین که شما که سه هزار شدید چرا نرفتید بالاخره ازاد یا پردیس می اوردید


تو بدترین شرایط هم که باشیم بازم پول هست . مهم اینه که بتونی جمعش کنی . همه مینالن چون 10 ساله تو کارش یه تغییر جزیی در حد تغییر بنر یا دکوراسیون نکرده حتی جنس ده سال پیششم هنوز میزاره تو ویترین . خب معلومه با این اوضاعی که مال ها و فروشگاهای بزرگ با تنوع بالا و تخفیفای فوق العاده مثل قارچ رشد کردن هیچ شغلی موفق نمیشه  . هر کس باید ترفندی یاد بگیره متاسفانه ما فقط یاد گرفتیم بنالیم. تو همین کنکور اکثرا آدمای باهوش اما ضعیفن .منظورم اینه وقتی شکست میخوره دیگه از جاش پا نمیشه . تو همین کنکور چن نفر مصاحبه کردن بعد 2 3 4 5 سال بالاخره رسیدن به اونچیزی که میخوان ؟ 
صبر اگه داشته باشیم همه چی درست میشه

----------


## kosar98

> سلام بچه ها.خوبین؟این چه سوالیه من می پرسم معلومه که خوب نیستین وقتی قراره پشت کنکور بمونین.اوناییم که رفتن خوشا به حالشون.
> اونایی که پشت کنکورن لطفا بگین چطور میتونین دوباره برین سر کتابایی که چندین و چند بار خوندین.من خودم به شخصه حالم بد میشه یادداشتامو که میبینم،تستایی که علامت زدم برای مرور،جاهایی که واسه خودم مهم و مهم تر خط کشیدم با رنگای مختلف و ...
> هر چی با خودم کلنجار میرم که برم سرش بشینم نمی تونم.تو رو خدا نیاین بگین پس بی خیال شو و اینا.واقعا نمییییی تونم بی خیالش بشم.
> کسایی که پشت کنکور بودن و موفق شدن بگن چه جوری با این حس تکررررار کنار اومدن.
> چهار هزار تا فیلم انگیزشی و جمله ی فلان و ...دیدم ولی فایده نداره.
> این که شروعش اینجوریه وای به حال دی و بهمن.
> یه چیز دیگه اینکه حافظم به شدت داغون شده یه چیز میخوام برم از تو اتاق بردارم وقتی میرم یادم میره چی میخواستم.این چند مدت خیلی فشار عصبی روم بوده نه فقط به خاطر درس،یه سری مشکلات دیگه هم هست که جاش اینجا نیست.نمیدونم کندر بخورم اکی میشه؟
> شرایط مسافرت رفتنم ندارم که یه کم حال و اوضاعم بلکه بهتر بشه.
> چی پیشنهاد میدین؟
> ممنون که هستین...


اگه با این روحیه بخونی مطمئن باش نتیجه ۹۸ از ۹۷ بدتره
سعی کن امید داشته باشی وقتی امید داشته باشی حتما نتیجت عالی  میشه

----------


## aloneboy051

> ریاصی وفیزیک گزینه دو واقعا چرت بود خیلی ابکی بدون هیچ ایده ی جدید


من چندین بار امسال انتقاداتمو نوشتم از طراح ریاضی گزینه دو . دقیقا تمرین کتاب رو تست کرده بدون حتی ذره ای تغییر ، درسته ریاضی کنکور هم این شکلیه ولی بازم 3 4 5 تا سوال کنکور نوآوری های جدید داره . ما آزمون میدیم تا این نوآوری ها و تیپ های جدید رو سر آزمون و با اون حس و حال آزمون دادن تجربه کنیم وگرنه کلی کتاب هست که میشه آزمون نداد و از اونا استفاده کرد .متاسفانه دیگه پشت دستمو داغ کنم آزمون گزینه دو نمیرم ولی حل کردن سوالاش کار کانون و گاج ضروریه

----------


## aloneboy051

> سلام بچه ها.خوبین؟این چه سوالیه من می پرسم معلومه که خوب نیستین وقتی قراره پشت کنکور بمونین.اوناییم که رفتن خوشا به حالشون.
> اونایی که پشت کنکورن لطفا بگین چطور میتونین دوباره برین سر کتابایی که چندین و چند بار خوندین.من خودم به شخصه حالم بد میشه یادداشتامو که میبینم،تستایی که علامت زدم برای مرور،جاهایی که واسه خودم مهم و مهم تر خط کشیدم با رنگای مختلف و ...
> هر چی با خودم کلنجار میرم که برم سرش بشینم نمی تونم.تو رو خدا نیاین بگین پس بی خیال شو و اینا.واقعا نمییییی تونم بی خیالش بشم.
> کسایی که پشت کنکور بودن و موفق شدن بگن چه جوری با این حس تکررررار کنار اومدن.
> چهار هزار تا فیلم انگیزشی و جمله ی فلان و ...دیدم ولی فایده نداره.
> این که شروعش اینجوریه وای به حال دی و بهمن.
> یه چیز دیگه اینکه حافظم به شدت داغون شده یه چیز میخوام برم از تو اتاق بردارم وقتی میرم یادم میره چی میخواستم.این چند مدت خیلی فشار عصبی روم بوده نه فقط به خاطر درس،یه سری مشکلات دیگه هم هست که جاش اینجا نیست.نمیدونم کندر بخورم اکی میشه؟
> شرایط مسافرت رفتنم ندارم که یه کم حال و اوضاعم بلکه بهتر بشه.
> چی پیشنهاد میدین؟
> ممنون که هستین...


اگه واقعا دیدی نمیتونی و فکر میکنی این نوشته های گذشتت عامل قبول نشدنتن و این حس رو هر روز تقویت شده تر میبینی کتاباتو عوض کن 
حتی مثلا اگه دینی گاج جامع داشتی برو خیلی سبز جامع بگیر . مثلا !! نذار به جایی برسی که روزمرگی شه

----------


## Mamad256

سلام من تازه عضو شدم نمیئنستم سوالمو کجا بپرسم
من مدرک دیپلم تجربی دارم و فوق دیپلم الکترونیک میخواستم بدونم ایا میتونم سال 98 ه رو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی و کنکور تجربی رو با هم بدم ؟
سازمان سنجش ایرادی نمیگیره؟

----------


## Saeed744

> من چندین بار امسال انتقاداتمو نوشتم از طراح ریاضی گزینه دو . دقیقا تمرین کتاب رو تست کرده بدون حتی ذره ای تغییر ، درسته ریاضی کنکور هم این شکلیه ولی بازم 3 4 5 تا سوال کنکور نوآوری های جدید داره . ما آزمون میدیم تا این نوآوری ها و تیپ های جدید رو سر آزمون و با اون حس و حال آزمون دادن تجربه کنیم وگرنه کلی کتاب هست که میشه آزمون نداد و از اونا استفاده کرد .متاسفانه دیگه پشت دستمو داغ کنم آزمون گزینه دو نمیرم ولی حل کردن سوالاش کار کانون و گاج ضروریه


سال چندمته؟

----------


## aloneboy051

> سال چندمته؟


امسال که بمونم برای 98 میشه سال دوم

----------


## Saeed744

> تو بدترین شرایط هم که باشیم بازم پول هست . مهم اینه که بتونی جمعش کنی . همه مینالن چون 10 ساله تو کارش یه تغییر جزیی در حد تغییر بنر یا دکوراسیون نکرده حتی جنس ده سال پیششم هنوز میزاره تو ویترین . خب معلومه با این اوضاعی که مال ها و فروشگاهای بزرگ با تنوع بالا و تخفیفای فوق العاده مثل قارچ رشد کردن هیچ شغلی موفق نمیشه  . هر کس باید ترفندی یاد بگیره متاسفانه ما فقط یاد گرفتیم بنالیم. تو همین کنکور اکثرا آدمای باهوش اما ضعیفن .منظورم اینه وقتی شکست میخوره دیگه از جاش پا نمیشه . تو همین کنکور چن نفر مصاحبه کردن بعد 2 3 4 5 سال بالاخره رسیدن به اونچیزی که میخوان ؟ 
> صبر اگه داشته باشیم همه چی درست میشه


دیگه از این جور بحثا خسته شدم اما فقط بدون اینجا ایرانه و چیزی درست بشو نیست فقط دعاکن وضع بدتراز این نشه!!

----------


## Saeed744

> امسال که بمونم برای 98 میشه سال دوم


میگم هنوز جوونی وجویای نام :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Saeed744

> سلام من تازه عضو شدم نمیئنستم سوالمو کجا بپرسم
> من مدرک دیپلم تجربی دارم و فوق دیپلم الکترونیک میخواستم بدونم ایا میتونم سال 98 ه رو کنکور کاردانی به کارشناسی و کنکور تجربی رو با هم بدم ؟
> سازمان سنجش ایرادی نمیگیره؟


سازمان سنجش فکرنکنم مشکل اصلیت سربازیه

----------


## unlucky

> ببین مهم ترین تفاوت جامعه اماریه..من خودم مشاور کنکورم رتبه 600 شد سال 94..ازمون گاج میرف ب منم گف قلمچی نرو چون واقعا اگه تو تیزهوشان نباشی یا 2 3 سال قلمچی نرفته باشی روحیتو خراب میکنه..کاری ک با من کرد 
> 
> دومین مورد بحث هزینه اس خیلی کمتر و معقول تر از قلمچیه..ختی بعضی نمایندگیا تحلیل ازمون رایگان هم براش دارن 
> 
> از لحاط کیفیت سوالا واقعا خوبه مثل قلمچی شور دقت و تیزبینی و کهکشانی بودن درنیاورده 
> 
> از لحاظ کارنامه از قلمچی جلوتره...قلمچی ی کارنامه بیخود داره...80درصدم بزنی باز نفر 8769 هستی  ولی گزینه کلی کارنامه داره اونم ریز ریز!! فوق العاده اس 
> 
> 
> ...


داداش من واقعا ممنونتم. ولی نفر قبلی ( قلمچی - گزینه 2 ) رو مقایسه کرده بود.
شما هم اومدی ( قلمچی - گاج ) رو مقایسه کردی.  :Yahoo (4): 

کلا از فکر قلمچی بیا بیرون یه لحظه.
من قلمچی رو کلا کاری باهاش ندارم و خوشمم ازش نمیاد.

اگه ممکنه گاج رو با گزینه 2 بگو.
از نظر 1-هزینه   2-کیفیت سوالات   3-جامعه اماری

----------


## Saeed744

> داداش من واقعا ممنونتم. ولی نفر قبلی ( قلمچی - گزینه 2 ) رو مقایسه کرده بود.
> شما هم اومدی ( قلمچی - گاج ) رو مقایسه کردی. 
> 
> کلا از فکر قلمچی بیا بیرون یه لحظه.
> من قلمچی رو کلا کاری باهاش ندارم و خوشمم ازش نمیاد.
> 
> اگه ممکنه گاج رو با گزینه 2 بگو.
> از نظر 1-هزینه   2-کیفیت سوالات   3-جامعه اماری


همشون یه گوهین
قلمچی شرکت کن :Yahoo (105):  اون دوتا دیگه هم سوالاشو تو خونه بزن

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> داداش من واقعا ممنونتم. ولی نفر قبلی ( قلمچی - گزینه 2 ) رو مقایسه کرده بود.
> شما هم اومدی ( قلمچی - گاج ) رو مقایسه کردی. 
> 
> کلا از فکر قلمچی بیا بیرون یه لحظه.
> من قلمچی رو کلا کاری باهاش ندارم و خوشمم ازش نمیاد.
> 
> اگه ممکنه گاج رو با گزینه 2 بگو.
> از نظر 1-هزینه   2-کیفیت سوالات   3-جامعه اماری


من گزینه دو رو خیلی نمیشناسم اما ی بار ک رفتم نمایندگیش تعداد کارنامه هاش زیاد و خوبه اما از نظر سطح سوالی خیلی ساده اس و ایده انچنانی نداره..کتاب میذاره جلوش از رو کتاب میده ک خیلی ایده دارم نیس ب درد کنکورای الان نمیخوره 

از لحاظ هزینه هم خیلی کمتره 

ب نظرم درگیر ازمون نشو یکیو برو بقیه اگ خواستی دانلود کن 
فکر جامعه اماری هم نباش..جامعه اماری فقط خود کنکور 

این ی جور طلسمه که قلمچی درست کرده همه فک میکنن باید برن قلمچی..کتابای س سطحی میخری میبینی قبلا 10هزار تا شرکت کننده ام نداشتن..این 2 3 ساله ی دفعه رشد کرد 

اگه میتونی قلم بری و روحیت خراب نشه با ترازای فیکش, برو قلم...وگرنه برو گاج... برنامه هاشون کپی هم..همه چی عین هم تفاوت در کارنامه و سوالات و هزینه اس 

بقیه رو من توصیه نمیکنم...اصلا

----------


## saran98

> سلام بچه ها.خوبین؟این چه سوالیه من می پرسم معلومه که خوب نیستین وقتی قراره پشت کنکور بمونین.اوناییم که رفتن خوشا به حالشون.
> اونایی که پشت کنکورن لطفا بگین چطور میتونین دوباره برین سر کتابایی که چندین و چند بار خوندین.من خودم به شخصه حالم بد میشه یادداشتامو که میبینم،تستایی که علامت زدم برای مرور،جاهایی که واسه خودم مهم و مهم تر خط کشیدم با رنگای مختلف و ...
> هر چی با خودم کلنجار میرم که برم سرش بشینم نمی تونم.تو رو خدا نیاین بگین پس بی خیال شو و اینا.واقعا نمییییی تونم بی خیالش بشم.
> کسایی که پشت کنکور بودن و موفق شدن بگن چه جوری با این حس تکررررار کنار اومدن.
> چهار هزار تا فیلم انگیزشی و جمله ی فلان و ...دیدم ولی فایده نداره.
> این که شروعش اینجوریه وای به حال دی و بهمن.
> یه چیز دیگه اینکه حافظم به شدت داغون شده یه چیز میخوام برم از تو اتاق بردارم وقتی میرم یادم میره چی میخواستم.این چند مدت خیلی فشار عصبی روم بوده نه فقط به خاطر درس،یه سری مشکلات دیگه هم هست که جاش اینجا نیست.نمیدونم کندر بخورم اکی میشه؟
> شرایط مسافرت رفتنم ندارم که یه کم حال و اوضاعم بلکه بهتر بشه.
> چی پیشنهاد میدین؟
> ممنون که هستین...


سلام به نظرم به زمان احتیاج داری و یکم فاصله از درس و کنکور هر جوری که خودت راحت تری مسافرت نشد فیلم، بیرون رفتن با دوستات و...
همیشه شروع سخت ترین قسمت کاره الان میترسی از دی و بهمن ولی واقعن این مرحله ای که الان توشی به مراتب سخت تر از دی و بهمنه 
منم اولش حالم از کتابام به هم میخورد ولی واقعن دلم نمیخواست یه بار دیگه شکستو تجربه کنم  همین که از شکست دوباره میترسیدم یه جورایی شد نیرو محرکه ام موتورمو روشن کرد 
فقط کافیه بیفتی رو روال درس خوندن بعد اصلا نمیفهمی چطوری این یه سالت گذشت
الان نتایج تازه اومده یکم سخته کنار اومدن باهاش ولی اینم مثل همه اتفاقای بد دیگه ای که تو زندگی آدم میفته عادی میشه یه خاطره میشه میره گوشه ذهنت 
موفق باشی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> انگار شما از اوصاع اقتصادی مملکت خبری ندارین!اقتصاد مملکت کاملا فلج شده بااین وصعیت چجور میشه کارازاد شروع کرد قدیمیاش زمین خوردن حالا ازهرصدتا احتمالا چندتا هستن که هنوز اوصاعشون خوبه که اوناهم سرمایه زیادی گذاشتن بهرحال این حرفا فایده ای نداره باید تو مسیری که داریم میریم بیشتر تمرکز کنیم تا بتونیم موفق شیم
> نمیدونم چرا خیلیا رتبه هاشون امسال بدتر شد بخاطر رقابته یا بی انگیزگی واین که شما که سه هزار شدید چرا نرفتید بالاخره ازاد یا پردیس می اوردید


پردیس که هزینش سر به فلک میکشه،ازادم علی اباد کتول هم زدم نیاوردم

----------


## سارا خانمی

> من گزینه دو رو خیلی نمیشناسم اما ی بار ک رفتم نمایندگیش تعداد کارنامه هاش زیاد و خوبه اما از نظر سطح سوالی خیلی ساده اس و ایده انچنانی نداره..کتاب میذاره جلوش از رو کتاب میده ک خیلی ایده دارم نیس ب درد کنکورای الان نمیخوره 
> 
> از لحاظ هزینه هم خیلی کمتره 
> 
> ب نظرم درگیر ازمون نشو یکیو برو بقیه اگ خواستی دانلود کن 
> فکر جامعه اماری هم نباش..جامعه اماری فقط خود کنکور 
> 
> این ی جور طلسمه که قلمچی درست کرده همه فک میکنن باید برن قلمچی..کتابای س سطحی میخری میبینی قبلا 10هزار تا شرکت کننده ام نداشتن..این 2 3 ساله ی دفعه رشد کرد 
> 
> ...


گاج هزینش چقدره شهر به شهر فرق داره مثه کانون؟ازموناش چند وقت یه باره ؟ بودجه بندیش چطوره؟ اخه کانونم که میگن سوالاش از رو کتابای خود کانونه.

----------


## dars

> پردیس که هزینش سر به فلک میکشه،ازادم علی اباد کتول هم زدم نیاوردم


علی آباد کتول که پزشکی نداره راستی این شهر تو استان ماست اسمش مگه چه ایرادی داره خیلی هم شهر قشنگیه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> گاج هزینش چقدره شهر به شهر فرق داره مثه کانون؟ازموناش چند وقت یه باره ؟ بودجه بندیش چطوره؟ اخه کانونم که میگن سوالاش از رو کتابای خود کانونه.


والا من که پارسال رفتم حدود 800 بود که نمیدونم سرچی چ بزرگداشتی بود ک 15% تا 35% تخفیف هم داده بودن که کمتر از 800 میشد
البته فکر کنم شهر ب شهر فرق داشته باشه چون مصداقش رو تو قلمچی دیدم..تفوات 400هزار تومن بود  :Yahoo (1):  
ببین کپی قلمچی :Yahoo (21):  هم برنامه هم تعداد ازمون هم بودجه بندی ینی ی صفحه کمتر بیشتر نبود من ک مقایسه کردم باز هنوز برای امسال هیچکدوم برنامه ندادن کامل فقط تابستونو دادن ..برای برنامه کلی باید یکم دیگه صبر کنی

کتابای کانون بیش از 50 درصد کنکور سراسریه سوالاش بقیه اش سوالای ازمون سنوات قبلیه بعدم اصلا ب درد اموزش نمیخوره بعضی کتاباش...ولی من خودم ب شخصه از عربیش راضیم اما از تخصصی ها اصلا 

اگه خود سوالای قلم رو میخای ک تیپ سوالاشو بشناسی س سطحی بگیری یا ازمونای سالای , بهتره

----------


## Mamad256

> سازمان سنجش فکرنکنم مشکل اصلیت سربازیه


یه معافیت تحصیلی یه ساله بعد از فارغ التحصیلی دارم از اون لحاظ

----------


## Roghayeh_prv

من که خودم سنجش میخام برم اصن از قلم چی خوشم نمیاد 
اره واقعا فقط هم پول میشناسن زحم ندارن 
گزینه دو سنجش خیلی ب فکر جیب مردمن راضیم من   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## سارا خانمی

> علی آباد کتول که پزشکی نداره راستی این شهر تو استان ماست اسمش مگه چه ایرادی داره خیلی هم شهر قشنگیه


عزیزم اسمش هیچ ایرادی نداره،مطمءنا جای قشنگی هم هست.منتها به عنوان نماد دور بودن استفاده کردم.

----------


## سارا خانمی

> من که خودم سنجش میخام برم اصن از قلم چی خوشم نمیاد 
> اره واقعا فقط هم پول میشناسن زحم ندارن 
> گزینه دو سنجش خیلی ب فکر جیب مردمن راضیم من


سنجش که کلا خیلی از مرحله پرته.آزمون یک ماه یه بار؟!!

----------


## mohammadreza13

اقا کسی از تیک اموزش خریده؟

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

دقیقا حست رو درک میکنم و مشکل خودمم همینه!
فعلا تو فاز برنامه ریزی و انجام ندادنش هستم

----------

